# T.O.T.A



## Burntisland Ship Yard (Aug 2, 2008)

Is the association still in existence?


----------



## MervynHutton (Feb 1, 2008)

Burntisland Ship Yard said:


> Is the association still in existence?


Yes, not a lot of activity though, mostly obituaries. TWN puts out a newsletter every 2 or 3 months together with a members list. Something like 130 members still in it.


----------

